# Power supply problems



## Wally's Express (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been running g scale through a trainpower 6200 without a problem. I just purchased a dash-9 44CW diesel and it barely moves and trips off within seconds. Would it be best to move to the Aristo 10 amp and can I use that for both the Dash and G scale engines? Thank you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, anything but that unit.... it will only run small locos... I gave mine away. 

The problem with the 6200 is that it will not put out "full voltage" at any kind of higher current load. 

You could also save some money and get a meanwell and use with the aristo controller and save money 

Greg


----------



## Wally's Express (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Greg. Someone told me to purchase the Aristo 10 amp which will allow both the G scale and my new Dash-9. Really appreciate the help. Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo 10 amp that looks like a battery charger is not the unit to buy as it is not a regulated supply and the more current you draw, the lower the voltage, and the output ripple increases as the filtering is just a 10,000 capacitor after a rectifier. No solid state electronics for controlling the output. 

I have one of these and for running my small trains indoors and it works, but I would not use it for my pair of SD-45's. 

For my power hungry trains I use a regulated DC supply, Aristo made a 13 amp for large scale, and also a 15 amp. 
There are meanwells that Greg highly recommends, and there are others out there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A 24 volt, 10 amp Meanwell can be had for about $70, it is a regulated, switching power supply with an intelligent fan. 

Beats the pants off what you can buy from Aristo. 

Remember that either power supply does not have speed control. 

A simple 10 amp power supply with the throttle integrated is the MRC "Power G". 

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Wally's Express on 18 Sep 2013 10:44 AM 
Thanks Greg. Someone told me to purchase the Aristo 10 amp which will allow both the G scale and my new Dash-9. Really appreciate the help. Steve 
Wally - Marlin P Jones has a number of 24 volt supplies, some on special right now. These supplies generally have exposed high voltage connections so you need to be comfortable making a safe, grounded enclosure. That said, I have used a number of them over the years and they are excellent.


Here is a link to the 24 volt offerings.


Marlin P Jones 24 Volt Supplies

dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
Some seem to have cases, so those are okay to get? Any one you would recommend? Seems best to get one with a fan? Large amps/watts also?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 19 Sep 2013 01:29 PM 
Dave, 
Some seem to have cases, so those are okay to get? Any one you would recommend? Seems best to get one with a fan? Large amps/watts also? 
Jerry - even the ones that appear to have cases (the circuitry is enclosed) have screw terminals where you hook up to house power (120 volts AC) - that needs to be protected from curious (or careless) fingers.

If you look closely at the image below you will see that all connections are done with exposed screws.

The one(s) you buy is really dependent on how much power you want available on any one circuit - I prefer to use two or more units of 10 or fewer amps putting separate supplies on separate loops. A fan is always a good thing, especially in warmer climates and when running at close to rated capacity - if you don't get one with a fan they are available either salvaged from old computers (make sure you put two in series to handle the 24 volt power!) or from the same vendor.

dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful with old computer supplies as the DC ground maybe tied to the input AC ground. 
Do not cut the AC ground as these supplies can have components inside tied to the AC ground and when floating a supply can cause a shock.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 20 Sep 2013 03:26 AM 
Be careful with old computer supplies as the DC ground maybe tied to the input AC ground. 
Do not cut the AC ground as these supplies can have components inside tied to the AC ground and when floating a supply can cause a shock. 

Dan - a good thing to check, indeed - just tested the unit I got from Marlin P Jones some time ago (it is similar if not identical to the one here: 
- image below)

http://www.mpja.com/24-Volt-Power-Supply-65A-150W/productinfo/31024 PS/#

The power ground is connected to the case (as it should be) but the negative terminal on the output is not connected to the case or the ground connection for the AC line cord.

dave


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I recently upgraded to the track side 2.4 GHz *Aristo Revolution 15 amp Base Station* - in my case to operate as many as six (6) or so GP 40 type locos pulling long , heavy trains up looping grades that the 10 amp 27 MHz could not support. 
I used a MeanWell power supply - admittedly more capable and expansive than needed because I always seem to regret not doing this in the past when strictly trying to size only as necessary.

The 24 V dc 27 amp MeanWell power supply is way more than needed, but it has the VAC input power connections on the rear of the unit using a dedicated terminal block with snap on plastic cover.










Shown below is the entire apparatus as I have implemented it with transmitter remotely controlled PWC / Linear output.










-Ted


----------

